# Can Samurott really stand on two feet?



## Kronos (Mar 30, 2012)

I have always loved Oshawott and Dewott, but hated Samurott. Reason: His design was so weird. Yet, upon researching him, I was given hints that this horse-mutant thingy can stand on two feet and fight like a giant samurai. I am not sure, however, if thats true or if its just fans of Samurott trying to defend him.


----------



## Monoking (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes. It looks something like this.






Or this.
Linked for size


----------



## Spatz (Mar 30, 2012)

Grrr, Raichie:








Anyways:

Link Due to oversized image...


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, judging from those wonderful little images, and my own opinion, yes, I do think that Samurott can stand on two feet. I think he looks a little bit cooler that way. Or awkward. Can't decide between the two.


----------



## M&F (Mar 30, 2012)

Higher-ranking samurai would ride on horseback, so that's a part of the inspiration as well.


----------



## Missingno. (Apr 6, 2012)

XXMijumaruXX said:


> Well, judging from those wonderful little images, and my own opinion, yes, I do think that Samurott can stand on two feet. I think he looks a little bit cooler that way. Or awkward. Can't decide between the two.


 I'm going to go with awkward. In my opinion, he should just stay on four feet. It kind of reminds me of Venusaur, becuase (even though they're quadrupreds) Bulbasaur and Ivysaur can stand on their hind legs, but Venusaur can't.


----------



## Togechick (Jun 30, 2012)

Samurott should be able to learn (Sacred Sword) Pokedex 3D Shows it taking a sword out of it's leg. Well. Same thing goes with Espeon (It has ESP=Extra Sensory Perception) Should be able to learn (Extrasensory) even though it is quite pointless, I'ma just sayin.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 30, 2012)

Togechick said:


> Samurott should be able to learn (Sacred Sword)


No. It can already learn Slash.


----------



## Togechick (Jun 30, 2012)

Nobody said:


> No. It can already learn Slash.


I guess your right. Just that the move has "Sword" in it seems appropriate in my opinion.


----------



## Dar (Jun 30, 2012)

The reason it doesn't have Sacred Sword is because it's the signature move of 3 (4?) legendaries.


----------



## Frostagin (Jul 1, 2012)

Absolutely. He looks so much _cooler_ that way.
Especially with his swords out.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 2, 2012)

Nobody said:


> No. It can already learn Slash.


A useless move! 

I do think Samurott could use a broader movepool. SD + Aqua Jet is cool, but hey, so can Feraligatr and I want more reasons to use *Samurott* :(


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jul 2, 2012)

uh well samurott is less physically bulky, less specially bulky, slower, has lower attack, and has passable special attack.

its special movepool is surf/scald/brine, ice beam, grass knot, and air slash (??). oh, and some junk.


----------



## Shiny_Wooper (Oct 6, 2012)

i think so, I've seen many pieces of art with him standing on it hind legs.


----------

